# I got this by e-mail....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Now a way to get back at all those BMW drivers 

For all of you who occasionally have a really bad day, and you just need to
take it out on someone, don't take it out on someone you know, take
it out on someone you don't know.

I was sitting at my desk when I remembered a phone call I had forgotten to
make.

I found the number and dialed it. A man answered,
saying, "Hello". I politely said, "This is Fred Hannifin. Could I please
speak with Robin Carter?" Suddenly, the phone was slammed down on me. I
couldn't believe that anyone could be so rude.

I tracked down Robin's correct number and called her. I had transposed the
last two digits of her phone number. After hanging up with her,
I decided to call the 'wrong' number again. When the same guy answered the
phone, I yelled, "You're an a**hole!" and hung up.

I wrote his number down with the word 'a**hole' next to it, and put it in my
desk drawer. Every couple of weeks, when I was paying bills or had
a really bad day, I'd call him up and yell, "You're an a**hole!"

It always cheered me up. When Called ID came to our area, I thought my
therapeutic 'a**hole' calling would have to stop.
So, I called his number and said, "Hi, this is John Smith from the Telephone
Company. I'm just calling to see if you're familiar
with the Called ID program?"
He yelled, "NO!" and slammed the phone down.
I quickly called him back and said, "That's because you're an a**hole!"

One day I was at the store, getting ready to pull into a parking spot. Some
guy in a black BMW cut me off and pulled into the spot I had patiently
waited for. I hit the horn and yelled that I had been waiting for the spot.
The idiot ignored me.

I noticed a "For Sale" sign in his car window - so, I wrote down his number.

A couple of days later, right after calling the first a**hole, (I had his
number on speed dial), I thought I had better call the BMW a**hole,
too.

I said, "Is this the man with the black BMW for sale?"
"Yes, it is."
"Can you tell me where I can see it?"
"Yes. I live at 1802 West 34th Street. It's a yellow house, and the car's
parked

right out in front."
"What's your name?" I asked.
"My name is Don Hansen," he said.
"When's a good time to catch you, Don?"
"I'm home every evening after five."
"Listen, Don, can I tell you something?"
"Yes?"
"Don, you're an a**hole." Then I hung up, and added his number to my speed
dial,

too. Now, when I had a problem, I had two a**holes to call.

But after several months of calling them, it wasn't as enjoyable as it used
to be.

So, I came up with an idea. I called a**hole #1.
"Hello."
"You're an a**hole!" (But I didn't hang up).
"Are you still there?" he asked.
"Yeah," I said.
"Stop calling me," he screamed.
"Make me," I said.
"Who are you?" he asked.
"My name is Don Hansen."
"Yeah? Where do you live?"


"a**hole, I live at 1802 West 34th Street, a yellow house, with my black
Beemer parked in front."
He said, "I'm coming over right now, Don. And you had better start saying
your prayers."
I said, "Yeah, like I'm really scared, a**hole."

Then I called a**hole #2.
"Hello?" he said.
"Hello, a**hole," I said.
He yelled, "If I ever find out who you are?"
"You'll what?" I said.
"I'll kick your ass," he exclaimed.
I answered, "Well, a**hole, here's your chance. I'm coming over right now."


Then I hung up and immediately called the police, saying that I lived at
1802 West 34th Street, and that I was on my way over there to kill
my gay lover.

Then I called Channel 13 News about the gang war going down on West 34th
Street.

I quickly got into my car and headed over to 34th Street.
There I saw two a**holes beating the crap out of each other in front of six
squad cars, a police helicopter, and news crew.

NOW I feel better.


----------



## 92309 (May 1, 2005)

funny - very funny. =D>


----------

